# New 10-Part Tartaria/Old World YouTube Docu-style series inspired by Unsolved Mysteries-style story telling and emotion



## Decoded30 (Oct 2, 2022)

Hey all,

Long time lurker here, and generally new to the topic. We were so enthralled with it and the original Stolen History documentary that we wanted to make something along the lines of an Unsolved Mysteries-inspired, short 10-minute summaries of the main topics of... "the topic". Would love constructive criticism and general thoughts as these are all still in the works! Although we are not as well versed in the topic as many others (always learning) we thought it would be amazing to have a simplified and somewhat shortened version of summarized topics all wrapped up in an Unsolved Mysteries / Ancient Aliens style documentary feel. If anyone grew up watching shows like The Twighlight Zone etc. then that's kind of what we hope to achieve. Hope you enjoy! (We also made it a point to make the distinction between Tartaria the factual empire and the Tartarian "theory" which we start to refer to as the cultural reset theory)


_View: https://youtu.be/sCHyS3TtxMc_


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Oct 8, 2022)

I'm currently studying Fomenko's New Chronology, since it seems to be absolutely essential reading for anyone deciding to unravel the many inconsistencies that our court historians refuse to reconcile.

One very noteworthy detail Fomenko uncovers in Volume IV, concerning Russia's (Tartaria) history, was that the Great Mongolian Empire was actually the Great Russian Empire; that Genghis Khan was none other than Prince Georgiy Danilovich; and his great conquest was not a foreign invasion of Asiatic nomads, but a campaign to unite the various independent peoples and lands of the time under one banner. This small nugget of interesting information, if true, paints a very different picture, not only from the point of view of official mainstream history, but also to the overall "Tartarian Theory" narrative as presented in the above video, not to mention the countless other channels that are addressing this.

Before we can definitively extrapolate the true details of our history, we must first eliminate the phantom carbon copies that have muddied the timeline beyond recognition. Fomenko's work does a great job in at least identifying the damage that has been done and of what is actually available in terms of reliable historical documentation, which is a decent beginning, but by no means the last word on the matter.

If you are looking for constructive criticism, this is where I would begin. It seems that the majority of bad press that Fomenko has gotten has come from critics that have either not studied his exhaustive work or who refuse to address his scientific approach to dismantling the official Scaligerian-Petavius timeline. Without this essential reading as foundational research, the "Tartarian Theory" narrative immediately suffers as it will fail in differentiating source documentation from its phantom duplicates.

Now that I am deeply immersed in studying Fomenko's work, it has become quite clear that clarifying and then assimilating the damage done in muddying the timeline must be the first priority before any further speculation can be pontificated.

Perhaps you have written the script for the following nine parts to your series already and are currently in the process of compiling your next videos. Since I am still quite bogged down with assimilating Fomenko's voluminous material, I will revisit this thread when I have more thoroughly processed his research and conclusions and share further thoughts then. In the meantime, if you are in search for a fresh perspective on the "Tartarian Theory" narrative, Fomenko's work on the subject, particularly volume IV of his New Chronology, will prove to be most insightful, which I have uploaded here.


----------



## Safranek (Oct 9, 2022)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> it has become quite clear that clarifying and then assimilating the damage done in muddying the timeline must be the first priority before any further speculation can be pontificated.


This is the key sentence defining the approach which needs to be taken regarding the actual unraveling of the false history.

Here are a couple of French videos and a Russian channel with highly worthy content that are also addressing the chronology issue (unfortunately for English speakers, only in French and Russian, meaning they need the subtitles turned on):


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=551S5Kkq8yQ



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mE3GlCCGytM_


https://www.youtube.com/c/АлександрТаманский/videos

There is a lot to assimilate and incorporate in that material also and when available archeological, anthropological, historical, linguistic and genetic information can be made congruent with a new chronological hypothesis, only then can we actually begin to state that we may 'know' something.


----------

